# Ive got Traveling Mice!



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

We made a trip to Tinyharts Mousery in Kansas yesterday to pick up some new girls sent to us from Neudai and Mousetress. They truly are beautiful mice! Thank you, again, Tiny for picking them up for me , for Mousetress for sending some of her mice along(I once told her I wish I lived closer to her so that I might get one of her beauties and I have one now) and to Allison for making this all possible! I am truly thankful! They will be taken care of very well!

This is Athena- Shes a Satin Tricolor from Mousetress



















This is a Splashed from Neudai- She isnt named yet



















This is the PEW Rex from Neudai. She isnt named yet either.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lovely mice, and great to hear that the US Fanciers are hooking up!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm glad you liked them!!! The pew has such a sweet face!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, the Rex girlie does have a pretty little face!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Irish, my girls from Moustress really like sitting in cups! Lol! They started to sit in the water cup and I got fussy, and gave them their own cups so they'd leave the water alone. They love them! So cute!!! 
Oh, shoot, the Splashed is from moustress as well, ok?


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought the splashed(Rayne) was from Neudai....either way...Im so smitten by her! Shes a little skittish but such a sweetie! The PEW(Breeze) fell asleep in my hand so that just won my heart for sure and Athena...shes just beautiful!

Ill have to try the cup thing. I know Mia sits in her food bowl all the time. Not to eat, just to sit. 
Thank you for telling me!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Awww! They're all beautiful! I wish I lived closer to the midwest. That seems to be where most US breeders live.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL Dante....there's like 4 serious breeder out here. By far, there's way more on the east and west coasts!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

No Splashed from me! I only have two Splashed here at the moment, and keep them as side projects.

Melissa, you WOULD like that PEW Rex, she's bred from some of your lines.  I kept her two Mock Choc. sisters, and she may carry Fuzzy... she has a Fuzzy sister. (She also *may* be a mock Albino - she's possibly a himi with no points).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

IO: Yeah, I recognize my splashed girlie. They look good; the Mousery on Wheels operates just fine! I'm glad you're happy with them. The satin girl is not a show tricolor....so I usually just call meeces like that tris...whatever. The splashed girlie is pretty evenly splashed over most of her body.

Considering there are really no shows either of us can get to, none of the show standards really matter. I just love grooving on all the variations and dreaming of what I might be able to get in successive breedings. Now I can also dream about what you guys might get down the line!

Thank you so much for posting pix! I should have thanked thm as well; consider yourself thanked!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Mine will be here Thursday at 5 am!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Melissa, you WOULD like that PEW Rex, she's bred from some of your lines.  I kept her two Mock Choc. sisters, and she may carry Fuzzy... she has a Fuzzy sister. (She also *may* be a mock Albino - she's possibly a himi with no points).


D'awe! It's a great-grandbaby! She definitely came from MIKI mice. Look at that sweet face and how she always seems to smile. I love mousie lips!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw! Gypsy baby! And MIKI? What a nice combination!!!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Aw! Gypsy baby! And MIKI? What a nice combination!!!


She's bred from two Gypsy mice. I think there is a MIKI lineage behind them, is what Gypsy means. A lot of mice on the east coast have heavy MIKI influence. Since they are so nice! (And so is Mike, for that matter -lol).


----------

